# Lucy ITSWD,a bengal, and her kittens



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi

I have a 10 videos of my kittens from their birth to now when they are 5 weeks old if any one wants to see them. The colours on the 2 blackkittens is like a negative

Here is where she meets the father for the first time in ages:

10 Lucy, my bengal cat, washing her kittens and seeing the father for the first time in ages - YouTube

and here is their birth (a bit squeamish for some):

4. My Bengal cat, LITSWD, giving birth to her kittens. I have to puncture one of the sacs - YouTube


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww great videos, mother and babies are beautiful and so is the father looks like just like my Dodger


----------



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks very much! Dodger must be a good looking cat!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry to tell you she doesnt look like a pedigree bengal, is she registered? she looks like a classic tabby moggie and if she was why would you mate her to a moggie? Is she HCM scanned PKD-EF negative?


----------



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I know that she isn't a pedigree bengal but what other breed can I call her? :mellow: Do the animals on the forum need to be pedigree, if so, I apologise? 

Without human intervention, most female felines don't have a choice who they mate with


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ringo853 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know that she isn't a pedigree bengal but what other breed can I call her? :mellow: Do the animals on the forum need to be pedigree, if so, I apologise?
> 
> Without human intervention, most female felines don't have a choice who they mate with


You call her a moggie, she is not a pedigree breed shes is a moggie, the dog equlivent of a mongrel. the kittens dont have 'bengal' markings, this isnt a bengal marking its classic tabby, they are moggie kittens, and they shouldnt be being bred, do you know what type of illness that those un-neutered males can pass to mum who passes them to kittens?

They do have a choice, the owner should neuter them and not put them through it and add to the millions already without homes, I hope you dont advertise them as bengals


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ringo853 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know that she isn't a pedigree bengal but what other breed can I call her? :mellow: Do the animals on the forum need to be pedigree, if so, I apologise?
> 
> Without human intervention, most female felines don't have a choice who they mate with


This has to be one of the best posts I have ever read on here


----------



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

Crikey, I didn't come on here to be judged or crucified  

I think the kittens do have bengal markings.Why not so? Why don't moggie kittens have a right to life as well as perfectly bred ones? I could compare something to your thoughts but I'm not going to. They are all souls. 

Do un-neutered thoroughbred males not pass illness? The kittens are just past 5 weeks old and have not shown signs of ill health. Should I expect them to get ill? I would gladly pay the vet bills and Lucy is insured

All my kittens have homes to go to and they are free to my friends who will love them

I wanted to give Lucy ITSWD her natural experience. I will neuter her after her kittens have gone. My previous cat was called Daisy. I got her when she was about 10 years old. I tell her I miss and love her every day and I took my complaints about her treatment by the vet to the appropriate body and I dropped it when they siad they would change their process

I'm only posting a few vids of my cat so that people can get an idea of how kittens are at certain weeks of age. If she is not a pure bengal, I apologise.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

it isnt bengal markings they are classic tabby around milliomns opf year before bengal, why not just call them sokoke cat markings then or british shorthair? as they ALL come in calssic tabby, dont miss lead people into thinking they are getting something that they arent. 5 weeks means nothing they would still have lots of illness if you researched you would klnow this


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Ringo853 said:


> Crikey, I didn't come on here to be judged or crucified
> 
> I think the kittens do have bengal markings.Why not so? Why don't moggie kittens have a right to life as well as perfectly bred ones? I could compare something to your thoughts but I'm not going to. They are all souls.
> 
> ...


Your cat and the kittens are gorgeous but why does she have to be called a pedigree name?

She's a beautiful mog nothing wrong with that.

Are my boys bengals because they have tabby markings?










course not but they are still bloody gorgeous though and I wouldn't swap them for pedigree any day 

I don't think it's about snobbery re whether a cat is a particular breed. It's what is factually accurate. There are plenty of owners of mogs and pedigrees here.

Isn't Taylor himself a moggie Taylorbaby?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> Your cat and the kittens are gorgeous but why does she have to be called a pedigree name?
> 
> She's a beautiful mog nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Yep Taylorbaby is 100% moggie and Proud :001_wub: Elvis is a Siamese x Moggie and proud, and both have problems due to this, Elvis has had 15years of illness and Taylor has behavioural issues as the 'breeders' thought maybe just the one litter, then chucked them out too early 5 & 7 weeks, I mean, why spend more on food and letting them learn from mum & littermates? wlould eat into profit of course!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

when you look into those kittens eyes, you wonder how anyone could hurt them (not these intentionally). didnt look like they were too pleased to see daddy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It is a common misconception that a brown tabby cat (especially if a classic tabby marking) is a bengal - but obviously this isn't true. Bengal cats have a certain heritage, shape, colour (including glitter), personality and are registrable with the cat registries. 

Now I know for most people this is completely unimportant and find it's nice to say 'I own a Bengal' when in fact they don't, but they don't know that. 

However, tabby markings like this cat has are available in almost every breed and colour of cat as tabby is a coat pattern that overlies colour. The OPs cat is a classic brown tabby, and very pretty at that but not a Bengal. My girl has classic tabby markings but is about as far from a Bengal as you can get!

What worries me most at this stage is that if these kittens are advertised as Bengals then you are breaking laws about the description of goods and are selling a fraudulent product. It is possible that you could find yourself on the wrong side of the law and looking at prosecution by the trading standards authority - all because you just didn't know, or now refused to accept what they are - please don't become a byb who scams. They are beautiful moggies and should be described as such. The tabbies are classic brown tabbies and any tabby markings the blacks have will fade and they will be just black. Please, do yourself a favour and stay the right side of the law. They aren't bengal, they don't have bengal markings (which should be rosettes not stripes), they have classic tabby markings. Re-reading your post I see they are going to friends - so just make sure they know too. 

She definitely isn't a bengal, she has no papers, no known ancestry, and doesn't look like a bengal (other than those tabby markings), in many respects that is unimportant UNTIL you start saying she is. Be proud of her for what she is. I have the most amazing red tabby moggy boy and I am proud that he is a moggy. 

Make sure the kittens stay with mum as long as possible in order to socialise them and teach them manners and litter training etc. 

As for the point about un-neutered ped males passing on illnesses - any breeder worth their salt WILL NOT breed from a cat that carries the possibility of carrying any genetic illness - in my breeds you are only allowed to breed once the cats have been cleared of having those illnesses by getting them genetically tested (not a vet check) - they are also regularly tested to see if they carry any sexually transmitted diseases (boys and girls) in order to prove that they aren't going to pass on those diseases. Checks are done and only good healthy specimens of the breed are allowed to breed, inbreeding is frowned upon, that only those have been placed on the active register by their breeders. We uphold a code of ethics that we follow. Obviously it's easier to keep track of sexual partners as the cats don't roam etc. It is quite possible that the black cat is the father of some of your kittens and other cat is the father of the others - girl cats are little tarts when on heat and will accept more than one male. It is also quite possible that your girl could be related to the father(s) and you wouldn't know.

The issue with letting any cat out to shag the local tom is you don't know how many other females that father has been with, whether he carries any diseases or picked up any from his other conquests - he quite probably is a bit of a scoundrel temperament wise, a bit aggressive and not the nicest of character - these are traits that get passed on to the kittens. When ped breeders breed they won't breed from an aggressive male as they breed for health and temperament as well as type. 

I hope all goes well for you and those adorable kittens, they should be absolutely fine, most kittens are (you just took a few risks). Keep us posted on their progress.


----------

